# SMTP alternate port?



## biggianthead06 (May 21, 2006)

What happened to this? I was loving macosx.com's unlimited attachment sizes and then suddenly the alternate port went away


----------



## ScottW (May 22, 2006)

Port 587 still works like a charm.


----------

